# allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen



## mcreal (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


nachdem ich hier im Forum schon fleißig gelesen und gestöbert habe,habe ich dennoch einige Fragen.

Ich habe 3 kleine Miniteiche(2x 150l 1x 250l) an der Terrasse eingebuddelt.Mehr ist bisher noch nicht passiert,da die Terrasse an sich,auch noch fertig gestellt werden muß.

Sollte man die 3 Teiche miteinander verbinden,mit jeweils einem kleinen "Bachlauf" oder ähnlichen?

Ist es empfehlenswert oder sogar notwendig,einen Überlauf an den Teichen anzubringen und wenn ja,was ist da am besten dafür geeignet?

Welche Pflanzen eignen sich besonders für Miniteiche?

Ich würde gern die schwarzen Plastikränder der Fertigbecken so gut wie möglich verdecken,was eignet sich hierfür am besten?
Meiner Frau gefallen zum Beispiel diese im Handel erhältlichen Ufer bzw. Steinmatten sehr gut.


Ich habe zwar hier schon ein paar sehr schöne Fotos von Miniteichen gesehen,aber fertige Becken sind doch wohl leider eher weniger vertreten.
Oder hat jemand einen Link für mich,wo speziell Fotos von angelegten Fertigteichbecken zu sehen sind?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen zum Einstand.

Danke schonmal

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Dilmun (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hallo Mike!

Ich glaub, alle warten auf ein Foto, um dir Vorschläge machen zu können. 

Wenn es viel regnet könnte das Wasser nicht ablaufen? Ich kenne niemanden, der bei einem Mini einen Überlauf hat. 

Und Ufermatte oder Steinfolie kannst du für die Ränder sicher nehmen. 
In diesem Thread findest du viele Anregungen, wie man einen Mini verkleiden kann. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25609


----------



## mcreal (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hallo Sonja,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Da sich die Situation geändert hat und nun doch einen Folienteich anlegen möchte,habe ich leider keine Fotos mehr von meinen Fertigbecken.
Ich habe bereits einen neuen Thread aufgemacht: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=297532#post297532

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Lunkarya (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hallo!

Mein Name ist Natascha, ich wohne in den Niederlanden und bin hoffentlich bald stolze Besitzerin eines Mini Teiches 

Ich benutze mal diesen Thread, da er eigentlich zu all meinen Fragen passt. 
Wir haben unsere Garten (eigentlich war es ein Urwald) neu gestaltet und plötzlich haben wir eine Ecke von ca.4x2m übrig. Erst wollte ich einen Steingarten anlegen, dann einen japanischen Garten und nun wird es Mix aus Teich und japanischen Pflanzen. Einen roten japanischen __ Ahorn haben wir bereits dort stehen, ein grüner Ahorn folgt und dann dachte ich an Mini-Buxus-Bäumchen. Und natürlich an einen Teich  Ich dachte an ca. 2x1,60 und 50cm Tiefe.

Im Internet habe ich bereits einiges über den "Einbau" des Fertigteiches gelesen, denn mal eben ein Loch graben und einsetzen, ist nicht.  Auch bin ich bereits informiert, dass es für jede Tiefe eine andere Pflanzenart gibt. 

Hier nun meine Fragen:
-muss ich mit einer Pumpe oder ähnliches arbeiten, so dass das Wasser zirkulieren kann? Oder können auch Pflanzen eine Art Saueraustausch vollziehen? Welche sind es dann?

- Welche Pflanzen sind in so einem Miniteich notwendig?

- Wie sieht die Beschaffenheit des Bodens aus? Nimmt man am besten Sand? Steine?

- Kann man einen Teich jetzt noch anlegen oder sollte man bis zum Frühjahr warten?

- Wie sieht es mit Mücken aus? Hat man auf jeden Fall Probleme damit? Ich will eigentlich auf jegliche Art Chemie verzichten, da wir einen Hund haben, der sicherlich im Sommer den ein oder anderen Schluck aus dem Teich nehmen wird.

Vielen lieben Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,
Natascha


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hallo Natascha, erst einmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Ich nehme an, ein Mod wird dir einen neuen thread spendieren, damit du mit dem Thema hier nicht "untergehst" .

Du willst sicher einen Naturteich anlegen, ausschließlich Pflanzen einsetzen (also keine Fische, was bei der Größe und Tiefe auch nicht wirklich auf Dauer gut gehen würde), da brauchst du vor allem viele Pflanzen (auch Unterwasserpflanzen). Auf Technik kannst du da getrost verzichten. Allerdings gibt es schon einiges zu beachten, stöber mal ein wenig hier im Forum, da findest du ganz viele Infos zu dem Thema.
Chemie brauchst du keine, wie überhaupt niemand Chemie braucht, der sich mit der Materie Wasser im Garten auseinandersetzt - nur viiiiiel Geduld! 

Hier kannst du ganz viel lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=159


----------



## Lunkarya (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hi Maja,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Werde ich doch gleich mal lesen.

GEDULD oops Nicht gerade meine Stärke. Wir haben Rasen gesät und der hat mich wirklich bald zur Verzweifelung gebracht


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Manchmal ist dann das Leben der beste Lehrmeister .

Es wird nichts nützen - Ungeduld war schon immer ein schlechter Gärtner (was auch für den Teich gilt). Man muß der Natur Zeit geben, um sich einzuregulieren, die nützlichen Bakterien usw. müssen wachsen, sich vermehren, ehe sie ihre Aufgabe voll übernehmen und zur Zufriedenheit ausführen können, da kann man nichts beschleunigen.
Und du wirst in vielen threads lesen, dass es anfangs eine Algenblüte geben kann usw., das ist alles völlig normal. Bis so ein Teich richtig eingewachsen ist, wird schon das eine oder andere Jahr vergehen .
Eine gute Voraussetzung ist aber schon mal, dass du gleich am Anfang möglichst viele Pflanzen einsetzt, vielleicht ein wenig Teichwasser und Mulm aus einem funktionierenden Teich bekommen kannst, dann geht es möglicherweise einen Tick schneller.


----------



## Dilmun (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hallo Natascha!

Ja, ja , die Miniteichbesitzer vermehren sich und die Miniteiche auch. 

Du bist ja erst seit kurzem im Forum. Lies dich mal durch die einzelnen threads und vielleicht zeigst du uns auch Bilder von deinem Garten, bzw. Teich.

Wie schon von Maja geschrieben, Technik brauchst du keine und Chemie auch nicht. 
Eine kleine Pume, die ein sprudelndes Geräusch macht, ist allerdings nett. 
Diese sollte aber so plaziert werden, dass sie die Seerosen nicht stört. Seerosen lieben kein beweges Wasser. 
Auch Mücken kann man mit bewegtem Wasser fernhalten. 

In welches Substrat die Pflanzen gesetzt werden können, das findest du sicher auch beim Lesen. (Die meisten Miniteichbesitzer haben Lehm/SandGemisch) 

Und mach dich ruhig heuer noch an die Arbeit. Lt. unseren Experten kann man noch bis Ende September pflanzen. Und zwar alle Pflanzen außer Seerosen. Für die ist es heuer schon zu spät. 

Wegen dem Sauerstoff im Wasser habe ich ganz viel __ Hornkraut, aber es gibt auch mehrere andere Unterwasserpflanzen, die Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen. 

Also nochmals lesen, lesen, lesen.


----------



## Mattmax (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Braucht man bei Fertigteichen auch eine Kapillarsperre? Wie weit kann man den Rand in das Erdreich bringen?


----------



## Regs (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: allgem.Fragen zum anlegen von Miniteichen*

Hallo Max,
eine Kapillarsperre brauchst Du für einen Fertigteich nicht, er hat schon oben eine kleine Wulst. Die obere Kante sollte auf dem Boden aufliegen.


----------

